# Doordash bullying tactics have made their buggy app even more unstable (or is the increased instability a weapon of harassment?)



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doordash is trying to outdo UberEats in their apparent all-out war against "cherrypicking".

Considering the fact that the only requests(virtually all trash) I receive are the ones Doordash chooses to offer me, I have a hard time believing that I'm actually cherrypicking, even with my single digit AR.

They've been brutal the last couple of weeks with the constant timeouts, many are of the vindictive stealth timeout variety in which I'm kicked offline but the app continues to appear to be online.

It's not unusual to be kicked offline for declining one request.

In addition to the constant timeouts their POS buggy app has become much more unstable than it already was...

Virtually every active order disappears from the screen one or more times during a delivery, requiring me to refresh the screen multiple times to get the order back, requests often times will be a blank or partially blank screen for most of the ping until the timer is close to running out, etc.

I believe that the most likely cause of the increased instability is that the already buggy app is being overtaxed by Doordash's aggressive use of the timeouts. However, I wouldn't rule out the possibilty that the increased instability itself is a tactic to make things as unpleasant as possible for alleged "cherrypickers". My mostly single digit AR qualifies me in their book.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Or it could be they have more drivers than anticipated and the app can’t handle it. That would be my guess.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's a joke. Then after they boot you off 10 times they want to message you about how busy it is.

It's not cherrypicking. It's trying to find an order even worth doing. 10-15$ orders equates to maybe $8 an hour after time, fuel and vehicle expenses. $2-5 orders are way under minimum wage without a holy grail tip added on at the end.

Whoever thinks people are really making $20 an hour anymore is high on crack. Not since during the shutdown when they were paying bonuses, there was no traffic and the restaurants made orders fast. No way for that to happen again.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I ran DD for 6 days while Uber ran the background to upgrade from Eats to Pax. I made $15/hour average, with fuel costs at 16% of gross revenue at 32 miles/gallon. My car requires premium fuel. So really $12/hour. 150+ miles/day, driving to where they wanted me to work. I did 80 gigs, and somehow my rating is 4.29, though it only shows 5 star ratings. Only 6 people even rated me. So one thumbs down and I nearly get deactivated??? My rating is 100% with Uber, 3,500 trips. 

I was jamming last night, and got kicked out at 9 p.m. and told to drive 45 minutes to a hot spot. Unable to cash out with less than 2 weeks work and 100 gigs, plus $1.99 fee per cash out. Could not cancel gigs. Had to work their schedule, their territory. Stop for fuel and DD slams you for being late to a pickup? Decline and have to give a reason, while you are driving? Not safe. You can have DD. 

I'm glad to be back with Uber.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm just surprised they haven't been sued yet for a car accident resulting from their 50 questions when one tries to decline an order and now they have this other crap constantly popping up. I just thumb press all over until the crap is off my phone or let the timer run but you still have to turn it back on even after that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I'm just surprised they haven't been sued yet for a car accident resulting from their 50 questions when one tries to decline an order and now they have this other crap constantly popping up. I just thumb press all over until the crap is off my phone or let the timer run but you still have to turn it back on even after that.


Technically, that’s an impossible lawsuit. You’re not REQUIRED to cancel - or even look at - a ping. If I’m driving in serious traffic or a difficult intersection, I don’t even glance at my screen.

But my philosophy is nothing is more important to me than me. Even the magical Unicorn ping won’t mean anything if my car needs thousands of dollars in repair, much less if I land in a hospital.

Even if you don’t care about yourself at all, it’s a loss in just the numbers.Let it time out. You can wait one friggin’ minute. It’s ONE MINUTE.Time yourself pressing all those buttons. It’s not much faster unless you’re safely parked.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Technically, that’s an impossible lawsuit. You’re not REQUIRED to cancel - or even look at - a ping. If I’m driving in serious traffic or a difficult intersection, I don’t even glance at my screen.
> 
> But my philosophy is nothing is more important to me than me. Even the magical Unicorn ping won’t mean anything if my car needs thousands of dollars in repair, much less if I land in a hospital.
> 
> Even if you don’t care about yourself at all, it’s a loss in just the numbers.Let it time out. You can wait one friggin’ minute. It’s ONE MINUTE.Time yourself pressing all those buttons. It’s not much faster unless you’re safely parked.


Yeah I know it would most likely not go anywhere but they make it overly annoying on purpose. There's absolutely no reason for all that. At least it doesn't vibrate my phone non stop anymore or send a million text messages like in the past. I guess I'll give them credit for that.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What time out ? I refuse 10 in a row . Its says something. You declined 10 in a row . I just click dash and im receiving getting requests again. I think my persona record is something like 50 in a row refused . who can drive and make a actual living for less then 1/50 a mile ? I cant . I seen one today. 5.50 liquor too . 17 miles . Really ! 
Also a update . I delivered the food . Snapped a picture . Diner said they never got the food. DD calls me and says if i dont deliver it they will suspend my account ! I was talking to DD on the damn phone ! I said do you see the picture ????? Its delivered !!! What do you want me to dooo ??> 
Idiots ! I told them to suspend me then . Out of my control a diner is scamming . I did a deliver right after that and about 50 more .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I multi app but don't accept many DD offers. Friday night they were blowing up my phone with garbage, one after another. After declining about two dozen I was put offline. Resumed the dash and they started firing off garbage so fast I had to pause the dash because it was interfering with my other apps. Resumed my dash and an explosion of garbage again, couldn't decline fast enough so I paused again and my pause time was reduced to 10 minutes! I just ended my dash. FU DD. I guess they figure if they blow up your phone with garbage eventually you'll start taking some. NEVER going to happen!


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I'm just surprised they haven't been sued yet for a car accident resulting from their 50 questions when one tries to decline an order and now they have this other crap constantly popping up. I just thumb press all over until the crap is off my phone or let the timer run but you still have to turn it back on even after that.


glad im not the only person that had that same thought lol


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I multi app but don't accept many DD offers. Friday night they were blowing up my phone with garbage, one after another. After declining about two dozen I was put offline. Resumed the dash and they started firing off garbage so fast I had to pause the dash because it was interfering with my other apps. Resumed my dash and an explosion of garbage again, couldn't decline fast enough so I paused again and my pause time was reduced to 10 minutes! I just ended my dash. FU DD. I guess they figure if they blow up your phone with garbage eventually you'll start taking some. NEVER going to happen!


I am so Jelly. (need to stay up to date with the lingo)
I haven't turned on DD in about a month or more, and I am missing out on all the action. Be careful or you'll wear a hole in your screen with all the clicking.
I am happy with just GH. Now that it has the miles, and I can unassign myself, Life is Good. And I only pick up Saturday and Sunday Dinner blocks, just to show as an active partner.
And you know what? After they send me some crap in a row, along comes a 2-3 mile $20 offer. And I don't accept anything under $10, even if it is for 1 mile.
So far, it has not failed me.
They are still by far the worst at sending you in early.
I wouldn't mind if GH added a rating system like DD. I've never gone below 4.99 with them anyway.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Not cool when DD kicks me out of navigation mode while on the highway. Such a clunky app.


----------

